# le - ¿Cómo le haces?



## flljob

Hola:

En las siguientes frases:

¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?

¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano?

¿Les parece que _le_ sea un caso de _leísmo_?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## curlyboy20

Uh, quieres saber como de dirian las frases en ingles o que? Me parece que puede ser opcional. 

*Cómo haces para estar tan delgada? Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano? Les parece que sea un caso de leismo?* Tienen sentido sin el *LE.*

La última oración no tiene sentido con el LE si la lees con cuidado.


----------



## flljob

¿Te parece, y ya que se puso de moda, un caso de expletivo?

Saludos y gracias.

En México es muy frecuente el uso de este tipo de frases. ¿En sus países también?


----------



## Rayines

flljob said:


> ¿Te parece, y ya que se puso de moda, un caso de expletivo?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> En México es muy frecuente el uso de este tipo de frases. ¿En sus países también?


No, siempre pensamos en los mexicanos cuando escuchamos "ándele", o, en este caso, "le haces.." . Por acá, al igual que los amigos peruanos, omitimos el "le" en esos casos. Lo usamos de otras maneras, por ejemplo: "¡Cómo le das a la comida/al cigarrillo/ a la bebida, etc.!", pero creo que esto es más universal.
Igualmente, esperá otras respuestas, y ¡saludos!


----------



## dexterciyo

En España tampoco es muy habitual.


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> Hola:
> 
> En las siguientes frases:
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano?
> 
> ¿Les parece que _le_ sea un caso de _leísmo_?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



En España diríamos:

"¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan delgada?"
"¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre temprando?"

Por aquí no es habitual oírlo sin pronombre: "¿Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano?", salvo si la persona viene de otro lugar, claro.

La razón por la cual utilizamos "lo" creo que es porque pensamos en la frase como: "¿Cómo haces *esto* para estar tan delgada?".

Entiendo también que se utilice sin pronombre alguno, porque en realidad ese "esto" no hace referencia a nada concreto. Creo que por aquí añadimos "lo" simplemente porque al ser "hacer" un verbo transitivo requiere un complemento directo y por eso le añadimos el "lo".

Creo que utilizar "le" en vez de "lo", salvo que se me escape algo, sí sería leísmo, porque el complemento de hacer tiene que ser directo. De todas formas, si alguien me convence de que los mexicanos lo piensan como: "¿Cómo haces *a esto* para estar tan delgada?", cambiaré de opinión. En cualquier caso, si lo habitual en México es decirlo así, tendría que ser otro caso de leísmo admitido.


----------



## flljob

ampurdan said:


> En España diríamos:
> 
> "¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan delgada?"
> "¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre temprando?"
> 
> Por aquí no es habitual oírlo sin pronombre: "¿Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano?", salvo si la persona viene de otro lugar, claro.
> 
> La razón por la cual utilizamos "lo" creo que es porque pensamos en la frase como: "¿Cómo haces *esto* para estar tan delgada?".
> 
> Entiendo también que se utilice sin pronombre alguno, porque en realidad ese "esto" no hace referencia a nada concreto. Creo que por aquí añadimos "lo" simplemente porque al ser "hacer" un verbo transitivo requiere un complemento directo y por eso le añadimos el "lo".
> 
> Creo que utilizar "le" en vez de "lo", salvo que se me escape algo, sí sería leísmo, porque el complemento de hacer tiene que ser directo. De todas formas, si alguien me convence de que los mexicanos lo piensan como: "¿Cómo haces *a esto* para estar tan delgada?", cambiaré de opinión. En cualquier caso, si lo habitual en México es decirlo así, tendría que ser otro caso de leísmo admitido.


 
Este _le_ mexicano me parece que se aproxima más al _le_ que acompaña a encantar en _le encantó la exposición_. Si decimos ¿_cómo lo haces para llegar temprano?_, la sentimos como completamente agramatical y entendemos que _lo_ se refiere a llegar temprano. Este _le_ se refiere a todas las medidas que tomas para poder llegar temprano.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> Este _le_ mexicano me parece que se aproxima más al _le_ que acompaña a encantar en _le encantó la exposición_.
> 
> Saludos



¿Puedes explicarlo un poco más?

Encantar puede ir con complemento directo o indirecto, según el sentido del verbo.

"Le encantó la exposición". "Lo encantó con la mirada".

Creo que cae dentro de los verbos que la RAE llama de "afección psíquica", que



> dependiendo de distintos factores, admiten el uso de los pronombres de acusativo —_lo(s)_, _la(s)_— y de los pronombres de dativo —_le(s)_—. La elección de unos u otros depende básicamente *de si el sujeto es o no agente activo de la acción* y *del grado de voluntariedad* que tiene o se le atribuye con respecto a la acción designada por el verbo: si el sujeto es animado y se concibe como agente de la acción, el complemento verbal suele considerarse directo y se usan los pronombres de acusativo (_A mi madre la asombro cuando como mucho_); si el sujeto es inanimado o es una oración y, por tanto, no puede ser concebido como agente directo de la acción, el complemento se considera indirecto y se usan los pronombres de dativo (_A mi madre le asombra mi apetito_). Por otro lado, con sujetos animados puede darse también esta alternancia, dependiendo de si la acción denotada por el verbo es realizada voluntariamente o no por el sujeto: _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, lo asustó _(le dio un susto a propósito) / _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, le asustó_ (el susto es involuntario; lo causa el hecho de ir disfrazado). Con sujetos no animados influyen también otros factores; por ejemplo, cuando el sujeto va antepuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento directo (_Mi actitud lo decepcionó)_, mientras que, cuando el sujeto va pospuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento indirecto (_Nunca le decepciona mi actitud)_.



Fuente: DPD. Voz: leísmo. Punto 4.a)

Sin embargo, hacer en "¿cómo lo haces para...?" no es un verbo de afección psíquica como "_afectar, asustar, asombrar, convencer, divertir, impresionar, molestar, ofender, perjudicar, preocupar, _etc.".


----------



## flljob

Me es difícil explicarlo de otra manera. Casi es igual a decir _¿Qué haces para llegar siempre temprano?_
Ojalá intervenga algún paisano. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## anachevere

A mí me parece un caso claro de leísmo. Si se admite como variante en México o no, eso ya no lo sé.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:
En Colombia usamos los tres en diferentes contextos o con diferentes sentidos:
1. ¿Cómo haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cuál es tu truco para...? ¿Qué haces? —Esta sería la manera más usual de preguntarlo, a la que los mexicanos el agregan "le" para dar la idea de una "habilidad especial".
2. ¿Cómo *lo* haces para estar tan delgada? <— Tú haces el mismo ejercicio que yo, pero a tí te da mejor resultado pues te ves muy delgada. ¿Cómo haces el ejercicio? ¿Cómo lo haces? 
3. ¿Cómo *le* haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cómo te las arreglas para poderte mantener así de delgada? ¿Cómo es que logras eso? —Acá, este "le" viene con el mismo sentido que en la expresión "qué se le va a hacer". Es decir, ese "le" se referiría a que le has puesto tu "toque" a lo que te hace adelgazar (complemento indirecto). Ella podría responder: "Es la misma dieta que tú sigues, pero *le* tengo horarios más estrictos".

No creo que sea un caso de leísmo, pues en realidad no están reemplazando ningún "lo/la" por "le". Es sólo un estilo mejicano que pregunta por "el toque especial que le das al método" (la No.3) y no explícitamente por "el método" (La No.1), aunque la respuesta esperada es "el método".

Espero no haber complicado las cosas .
¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## anachevere

¡Qué interesante, Búkarus!


----------



## dexterciyo

Búkarus said:


> Hola:
> En Colombia usamos los tres en diferentes contextos o con diferentes sentidos:
> 1. ¿Cómo haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cuál es tu truco para...? ¿Qué haces? —Esta sería la manera más usual de preguntarlo, a la que los mexicanos el agregan "le" para dar la idea de una "habilidad especial".
> 2. ¿Cómo *lo* haces para estar tan delgada? <— Tú haces el mismo ejercicio que yo, pero a tí te da mejor resultado pues te ves muy delgada. ¿Cómo haces el ejercicio? ¿Cómo lo haces?
> 3. ¿Cómo *le* haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cómo te las arreglas para poderte mantener así de delgada? ¿Cómo es que logras eso? —Acá, este "le" viene con el mismo sentido que en la expresión "qué se le va a hacer". Es decir, ese "le" se referiría a que le has puesto tu "toque" a lo que te hace adelgazar (complemento indirecto). Ella podría responder: "Es la misma dieta que tú sigues, pero *le* tengo horarios más estrictos".
> 
> No creo que sea un caso de leísmo, pues en realidad no están reemplazando ningún "lo/la" por "le". Es sólo un estilo mejicano que pregunta por "el toque especial que le das al método" (la No.3) y no explícitamente por "el método" (La No.1), aunque la respuesta esperada es "el método".
> 
> Espero no haber complicado las cosas .
> ¡Felices fiestas!



Creo que te has liado, Búkarus. Has expuesto una interpretación personal de esas frases; pues, diría que en general las tres significan exactamente lo mismo.
Se trata simplemente de diferencias diatópicas: en algunas regiones se dice _lo_ y en otras _le_. Y no por eso es leísmo. O loísmo. 

Referente a tu interpretación de la segunda opción, lo que has hecho es cambiar el contexto de esa frase. Es evidente que si habláramos del «ejercicio» en sí, no cabría sino el uso del pronombre _lo_.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## flljob

dexterciyo said:


> Creo que te has liado, Búkarus. Has expuesto una interpretación personal de esas frases; pues, diría que en general las tres significan exactamente lo mismo.
> Se trata simplemente de diferencias diatópicas: en algunas regiones se dice _lo_ y en otras _le_. Y no por eso es leísmo. O loísmo.
> 
> Referente a tu interpretación de la segunda opción, lo que has hecho es cambiar el contexto de esa frase. Es evidente que si habláramos del «ejercicio» en sí, no cabría sino el uso del pronombre _lo_.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


 
Me parece que Búkarus se aproxima mucho más a la idea. Este le no es un objeto directo. Ojalá que intervengan más mexicanos.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

"¿Qué se le va a hacer?"

En esta frase "le" sustituye a "a esto" y por lo tanto es complemento indirecto, según lo veo yo. No tiene nada que ver con "¿Cómo (lo/le) haces para...?".


----------



## Búkarus

¡Hola de nuevo!:
Me causa gracia que concluyamos lo mismo utilizando tonos de objeción.



ampurdan said:


> "¿Qué se le va a hacer?" En esta frase "le" sustituye a "a esto" y por lo tanto es complemento indirecto, según lo veo yo. No tiene nada que ver con "¿Cómo (lo/le) haces para...?".


Imagino que te refieres a algo como: ¿Qué se la va a hacer a esto...? y ¿Cómo le haces a esto para...?
Sobra aclarar que no puede significar sólo "a esto", también "a eso/ello/el asunto/la cosa/ése/éste/ésta" y un gran etcétera:
¿Qué se le va a hacer a Felipe de cumpleaños?
¿Cómo le haces al instrumento para que suene tan lindo?



dexterciyo said:


> ...Has expuesto una interpretación personal de esas frases _<—Aunque tienen lógica gramatical._
> (...) diría que en general las tres significan exactamente lo mismo. _<—Eso es una apreciación muy personal pues no hay manera gramatical de que signifiquen exactamente lo mismo._
> 
> Se trata simplemente de diferencias diatópicas: en algunas regiones se dice _lo_ y en otras _le_. _<—Por ejemplo, en mi región interpretamos matices diferentes con cada opción.— _Y no por eso es leísmo. O loísmo. _<—Esta objeción no iba para mí. _
> 
> Referente a tu interpretación de la segunda opción, lo que has hecho es cambiar el contexto de esa frase. Es evidente que si habláramos del «ejercicio» en sí, no cabría sino el uso del pronombre _lo_. _<—No veo otra razón para utilizar el "lo". Sin un objeto directo consabido, usar "lo/la" sería incorrecto: "¿cómo lo haces para estar así?" me parece una extraña versión de "¿cómo haces para estar así?"._
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Opino igual: no es un caso de leísmo, como ya dije. Es sólo que los mejicanos optan por demostrar un poquitín de admiración introduciendo el "le", como sugiriendo alguna maña especial de la persona entrevistada. Ahora bien, si esta persona no fuera mejicana y tomase la pregunta con estricta gramática, se pondría a explicar lo que le hace al "instrumento/método" para obtener el resultado. Pero esta no es la intención de la pregunta mejicana.

Estoy de acuerdo con Flljob: de la manera que lo usan los mejicanos, es un expletivo pues termina por tener un valor meramente expresivo. Y sólo lo he oído del habla coloquial mejicana. Lo interesante es que ellos no lo malinterpretan cuando realmente usan un complemento indirecto. ¡Órale! ¿cómo _le_ hacen?

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Búkarus said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo!:
> Me causa gracia que concluyamos lo mismo utilizando tonos de objeción.
> 
> 
> Imagino que te refieres a algo como: ¿Qué se la va a hacer a esto...? y ¿Cómo le haces a esto para...?
> Sobra aclarar que no puede significar sólo "a esto", también "a eso/ello/el asunto/la cosa/ése/éste/ésta" y un gran etcétera:
> ¿Qué se le va a hacer a Felipe de cumpleaños?
> ¿Cómo le haces al instrumento para que suene tan lindo?
> 
> 
> Opino igual: no es un caso de leísmo, como ya dije. Es sólo que los mejicanos optan por demostrar un poquitín de admiración introduciendo el "le", como sugiriendo alguna maña especial de la persona entrevistada. Ahora bien, si esta persona no fuera mejicana y tomase la pregunta con estricta gramática, se pondría a explicar lo que le hace al "instrumento/método" para obtener el resultado. Pero esta no es la intención de la pregunta mejicana.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Flljob: de la manera que lo usan los mejicanos, es un expletivo pues termina por tener un valor meramente expresivo. Y sólo lo he oído del habla coloquial mejicana. Lo interesante es que ellos no lo malinterpretan cuando realmente usan un complemento indirecto. ¡Órale! ¿cómo _le_ hacen?
> 
> Saludos



No sólo era una objeción a tu comentario, sino un mensaje para exponer mi pensamiento sobre el tema. 

Sigo pensando que lo que nos dices no es sino una interpretación personal, que puede o no ser compartida. Mas no estoy diciendo que estés errado.
En cuanto a «cómo lo haces» sin un CD conocido, no creo que sea incorrecto. De hecho, es como se oye por aquí: a eso me refería con diferencias diatópicas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

flljob said:


> Hola:
> 
> En las siguientes frases:
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano?
> 
> ¿Les parece que _le_ sea un caso de _leísmo_?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Creo que es leísmo puro y al cual estoy muy bien acostumbrada. Para mí es lo normal. 
La respuesta no sería "Yo le hago ejercicio" sino "yo hago ejercicio"

De hecho cuando lo leí con lo, me sonó raro.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Alma Shofner said:


> Creo que es leísmo puro y al cual estoy muy bien acostumbrada. Para mí es lo normal.
> La respuesta no sería "Yo le hago ejercicio" sino "yo hago ejercicio"
> 
> De hecho cuando lo leí con lo, me sonó raro.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que Búkarus tiene razón. No es un caso de leísmo por lo que él ya comentó.
Como has confesado que se te dificulta pronunciar la "ch" supongo que eres de Sonora o del noroeste de México. 
En el sur decimos:"Le hago *al* ejercicio", "No le hagas al engabanado", etc.

¿Te refieres a ese tipo de construcciones?

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Sí soy de Sonora. Y leísmo o no, es muy común por acá: "ándenle buquis bichis"
Sobre la ch, no se me dificulta, la pronuncio como sh.
Saludos


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> Hola:
> 
> En las siguientes frases:
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano?
> 
> ¿Les parece que _le_ sea un caso de _leísmo_?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
 A mí me parece que es o me parece que no es.


----------



## flljob

Cuando alguien pide que se dé la opinión sobre algo, se espera que su opinión esté basada en conocimientos profundos. Está bien que opines así, sin más. Todos hablamos español. Yo también. Y como ves me pareció más adecuado usar subjuntivo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ampurdan

Búkarus said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo!:
> Me causa gracia que concluyamos lo mismo utilizando tonos de objeción.
> 
> 
> Imagino que te refieres a algo como: ¿Qué se la va a hacer a esto...? y ¿Cómo le haces a esto para...?
> Sobra aclarar que no puede significar sólo "a esto", también "a eso/ello/el asunto/la cosa/ése/éste/ésta" y un gran etcétera:
> ¿Qué se le va a hacer a Felipe de cumpleaños?
> ¿Cómo le haces al instrumento para que suene tan lindo?



Sí, claro "le" puede sustituir muchas cosas. Utilicé el pronombre "esto" para escoger algo genérico. Pero me reitero en lo dicho "a Felipe", "al instrumento" también son complementos indirectos en estos casos y por lo tanto, es lo propio utilizar un pronombre de complemento indirecto como "le".

En cambio, en "¿cómo __ haces para...?" parece que si tiene que ir algo, sea un complemento directo, no entiendo a qué se referiría el indirecto.


----------



## flljob

En cambio, en "¿cómo __ haces para...?" parece que si tiene que ir algo, sea un complemento directo, no entiendo a qué se referiría el indirecto. 

Se refiere a esto:

3. ¿Cómo *le* haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cómo te las arreglas para poderte mantener así de delgada? ¿Cómo es que logras eso? —Acá, este "le" viene con el mismo sentido que en la expresión "qué se le va a hacer". Es decir, ese "le" se referiría a que le has puesto tu "toque" a lo que te hace adelgazar (complemento indirecto). Ella podría responder: "Es la misma dieta que tú sigues, pero *le* tengo horarios más estrictos".


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Pero, todavía están con esto?

Yo creo que es evidente que se trata de un regionalismo. Tanto _lo_ como _le_ no están ejerciendo su valor como pronombre; es decir, no están sustituyendo nada. Si lo omitiésemos, la frase quedaría significando lo mismo. Por esto, no se trata de leísmo.

Aunque no tiene que ver, a modo de analogía, podríamos mencionar la diferencia diatópica existente entre usar *lo* o *la* en la expresión: _¿Lo/la pasaste bien?_ Creo que es la misma historia.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## flljob

Por supuesto que con lo nos suena mejor que con le porque es un objeto directo y esto no es un OI. En ciertas zonas de España usamos le para objeto directo animado pero aquí no es el caso. Aquí "¿Cómo lo haces?" es lo mismo qué decir "de qué manera haces eso". ¿Cómo le haces? sería "de qué manera le haces a él esa cosa de la que estamos hablando"

También suena bien sin decir lo "cómo haces para llegar siempre puntual" por supuesto.

El comentario anterior es de Xiroi, española, y está en otro hilo. ¿Ves como no es lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:
			
		

> En ciertas zonas de España usamos le para objeto directo animado pero aquí no es el caso



Estoy perdido. ¿Usamos?



			
				flljob said:
			
		

> Aquí "¿Cómo lo haces?" es lo mismo qué decir "de qué manera haces eso". ¿Cómo le haces? sería "de qué manera le haces a él esa cosa de la que estamos hablando"



Estás hablando de contextos diferentes. Te pongo ejemplos:

– Te voy a hacer un truco de cartas.
– ¡Vaya! ¿Cómo *lo* haces? _En este caso, *lo* sustituye a «truco» y no cabría usar *le*_.

– Cada día te veo más guapo. ¿Cómo *lo*/*le* haces? _No está definido el sustantivo al que sustituye_.
– Secreto de sumario.



			
				flljob said:
			
		

> El comentario anterior es de Xiroi, española, y está en otro hilo. ¿Ves como no es lo mismo?



No me entero de lo que me quieres decir con eso.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Que ella sí diferencia entre *cómo lo haces* y *cómo le haces*.


 – Cada día te veo más guapo. ¿Cómo *lo*/*le* haces? _No está definido el sustantivo al que sustituye_. En este caso un mexicano diferenciaría entre el *lo* y el *le*, y creo que se debe a lo que ya adujo Búkarus.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:


> Que ella sí diferencia entre *cómo lo haces* y *cómo le haces*.


 
Me alegro por ella. Pero, lo que está claro es que, en el español de España, no usamos _le_ para esa frase. Por lo que dudo que apreciemos una diferencia semántica.



			
				flljob said:
			
		

> – Cada día te veo más guapo. ¿Cómo *lo*/*le* haces? _No está definido el sustantivo al que sustituye_. En este caso un mexicano diferenciaría entre el *lo* y el *le*, y creo que se debe a lo que ya adujo Búkarus


.

Ahí no me voy a meter, pues no soy capaz de meterme en las mentes de los mexicanos. En ese caso, ¿qué diferencia ves tú, teniendo en cuenta que ni _lo_ ni _le_ sustituyen a un sustantivo específico?


----------



## flljob

En sus dos intervenciones, Búkarus ya lo explicó mucho mejor de lo que yo podría hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:


> En sus dos intervenciones, Búkarus ya lo explicó mucho mejor de lo que yo podría hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que dijo Búkarus no se podría aplicar aquí. Pues lo que hizo fue cambiar el contexto del uso de _*lo*_. En el que es perceptible la sustitución de éste por un sustantivo especifício: en su caso era «ejercicio».

Veo que no te quieres mojar.


----------



## pozzo

Estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que no es leísmo.   Yo siempre he aprendido que el leísmo se refiere al uso de _le _como pronombre directo (o sea, en lugar de _lo_), sobre todo para seres vivientes.  

En este caso no hablamos de un ser viviente.  Es una abstracción completa.  Como Rayines dijo, es probablemente un mexicanismo, como órale, córrele, párale, dale dale dale, ándale, híjole, et cetera.  Me parece que este _le _es completamente diferente al _le_ que usan en España cuando otros usan el _lo/la_. 

Más bien me parece que es algo que usan para darle énfasis a una acción, y no es complemento directo.  Si sería complemento directo o indirecto, me parece a mí que sería complemento indirecto, pues siempre he imaginado que esa abstracción que representa está recibiendo la acción.  Pero nunca lo podremos comprobar porque como dijo Búkarus, representa una abstracción.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hola a todos. La duda que da vida a este hilo quedó configurada -más o menos- en un hilo anterior: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1214869

(Me parece que debió ponerse en el foro _Sólo Español_ para que todos los foreros que navegan por aquellas páginas nos dieran su opinión.) (Por cierto, no pongo acá mi opinión, pues ya lo he hecho en el hilo mencionado.)

A continuación copio y pego una respuesta que me dio Sandro Cohen, profesor de la UAM (mi _alma mater -_aunque desafortunadamente él da clases en otro _campus _y me he perdido de su cátedra) y de alguna manera culpable de que surgiera un movimiento literario llamado _Crack _(Jorge Volpi, Ignacio Padilla, Eloy Urroz, Pedro Ángel Palou, etcétera): 



> Estimado Iván:
> 
> Tu pregunta es muy buena. Aquí no hay ni leísmo ni loísmo. La pregunta, en realidad, es "¿Cómo haces para ser tan guapa". El "lo" sería pronombre de complemento directo, pero ¡no hay complemento directo, sino circunstancial! ("para ser tan guapa"). También podría preguntarse "¿Qué haces para ser tan guapa?", y aquí no cabría ni "lo" ni "le" porque el complemento directo está en el pronombre interrogativo "Qué" de "¿Qué haces...?". (Qué es aquello que...). Esto nos lleva a la conclusión de que al decir "Cómo haces para ser tan guapa", lo que dejamos fuera es, precisamente, el complemento directo: "Cómo haces AQUELLO para ser tan guapa". Sabemos que hemos suprimido un complemento directo porque el verbo "hacer" es transitivo, y la acción de todo verbo transitivo recae en un complemento directo.
> 
> Así, podemos concluir que lo correcto, usando un pronombre, sería "lo": "¿Cómo lo haces para ser tan guapa?". La variante con "le" es análoga a otros casos donde, sobre todo en México y algunos otros países americanos, se prefiere el "le" al "lo", como en "No se le vio desde ayer", cuando la norma culta dictaría "No se lo vio desde ayer" o "No se la vio desde ayer" (a Pedro o María).
> 
> De manera parecida, resulta difícil explicar lógicamente exclamaciones como "¡Ándale!" y "¡Pásale!". Éste es un "le" tan mexicano y tan arraigado, que desafía a la lógica gramatical. Digamos que es parte de la "personalidad lingüística" del país.
> 
> Gracias por darme la oportunidad de hacer esta pequeña reflexión.
> 22 de diciembre de 2008 7:03


 
https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=6297893067074413188&postID=5490334864809876393&isPopup=true

Reciban todos un saludo.


----------



## pozzo

> Sabemos que hemos suprimido un complemento directo porque el verbo "hacer" es transitivo, y la acción de todo verbo transitivo recae en un complemento directo.


Gracias por mencionarlo.  No me había fijado en el hecho de que "hacer" es únicamente transitivo.  Pero me quedé con una duda.  ¿No es posible decir _«¿Qué le hiciste a tu hermano?»_?Lo pregunto por que, si es posible, me parece que _le _en este caso tendría el papel de pronombre indirecto.  Pero díganme si estoy mal.

EDIT
Creo que me estoy confundiendo con el significado de transitivo e intransitivo.  Tendré que pensarlo más antes de saber si mi pregunta tuvo sentido.


----------



## ampurdan

pozzo said:


> Gracias por mencionarlo.  No me había fijado en el hecho de que "hacer" es únicamente transitivo.  Pero me quedé con una duda.  ¿No es posible decir _«¿Qué le hiciste a tu hermano?»_?Lo pregunto por que, si es posible, me parece que _le _en este caso tendría el papel de pronombre indirecto.  Pero díganme si estoy mal.
> 
> EDIT
> Creo que me estoy confundiendo con el significado de transitivo e intransitivo.  Tendré que pensarlo más antes de saber si mi pregunta tuvo sentido.



Exacto, "le" en ese caso es pronombre de complemento indirecto; el complemento directo es el pronombre interrogativo "qué".

Sigo pensando que una cosa son expresiones como "ándale" y parecidas, en las cuales "le" no desempeña claramente ninguna función gramatical y es puramente expresivo, que en frases como "¿Cómo _ hiciste para...?". En esa frase me parece que el pronombre sí desempeña una función gramatical. En España se piensa esa función como "¿Cómo hiciste esto para...?", siendo "esto" la cosa que haces, el procedimiento. Quizá en México se piense como "¿Cómo le hiciste "a esto" para...?", en el sentido de qué medidas le aplicaste a la cosa que te traes entre manos para que te diera el resultado. Mirado de esta manera, me parece que tiene sentido para mí y entonces sí creo que no se trataría de leísmo.


----------



## flljob

ampurdan said:


> Exacto, "le" en ese caso es pronombre de complemento indirecto; el complemento directo es el pronombre interrogativo "qué".
> 
> Sigo pensando que una cosa son expresiones como "ándale" y parecidas, en las cuales "le" no desempeña claramente ninguna función gramatical y es puramente expresivo, que en frases como "¿Cómo _ hiciste para...?". En esa frase me parece que el pronombre sí desempeña una función gramatical. En España se piensa esa función como "¿Cómo hiciste esto para...?", siendo "esto" la cosa que haces, el procedimiento. Quizá en México se piense como "¿Cómo le hiciste "a esto" para...?", en el sentido de qué medidas le aplicaste a la cosa que te traes entre manos para que te diera el resultado. Mirado de esta manera, me parece que tiene sentido para mí y entonces sí creo que no se trataría de leísmo.


 
Que fue lo que dijo Búkarus. Ahora esto se me ha vuelto una especie de obsesión. ¿Podrían ayudarme con alguna bibliografía? Yo solo he podido consultar _Estructuras sintácticas transitivas en el español actual_, Rafael Cano Aguilar, y todavía no encuentro nada.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> Que fue lo que dijo Búkarus.





Búkarus said:


> 3. ¿Cómo *le* haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cómo te las arreglas para poderte mantener así de delgada? ¿Cómo es que logras eso? —Acá, este "le" viene con el mismo sentido que en la expresión "qué se le va a hacer". Es decir, ese "le" se referiría a que le has puesto tu "toque" a lo que te hace adelgazar (complemento indirecto). Ella podría responder: "Es la misma dieta que tú sigues, pero *le* tengo horarios más estrictos".
> 
> No creo que sea un caso de leísmo, pues en realidad no están reemplazando ningún "lo/la" por "le". Es sólo un estilo mejicano que pregunta por "el toque especial que le das al método" (la No.3) y no explícitamente por "el método" (La No.1), aunque la respuesta esperada es "el método".



Es cierto, me habían confundido las alusiones al "toque especial mejicano", pensando que se refería simplemente a una expresión sin contenido gramatical. Siento la confusión creada.


----------



## flljob

pozzo said:


> Gracias por mencionarlo. No me había fijado en el hecho de que "hacer" es únicamente transitivo. Pero me quedé con una duda. ¿No es posible decir _«¿Qué le hiciste a tu hermano?»_?Lo pregunto por que, si es posible, me parece que _le _en este caso tendría el papel de pronombre indirecto. Pero díganme si estoy mal.
> 
> EDIT
> Creo que me estoy confundiendo con el significado de transitivo e intransitivo. Tendré que pensarlo más antes de saber si mi pregunta tuvo sentido.


 
_«¿Qué le hiciste a tu hermano?»_
Este es un caso claro de indirecto. "Le hice un pastel"
Pero si es la pregunta que Dios le hizo a Caín, sería: "Lo maté".

La respuesta es un caso claro de objeto directo.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Ampurdan, espero que hayas entendido y apreciado los matices que expreso Bukarus. 

Efectivamente como mexicano, yo entenderia dos cosas diferentes si me preguntan ¿Como *le*...? o ¿Como *lo? *

Acabe rapido el ejercico:
¿Como *le* hiciste? = ¿Por que lo acabaste tan rapido?
¿Como *lo* hiciste? = ¿En que forma lo hiciste?


----------



## ampurdan

mirx said:


> Ampurdan, espero que hayas entendido y apreciado los matices que expreso Bukarus.
> 
> Efectivamente como mexicano, yo entenderia dos cosas diferentes si me preguntan ¿Como *le*...? o ¿Como *lo? *


 
Sí, creo que lo he entendido. Vosotros lo entendéis como "hacer al método" y nosotros como "hacer el método".



mirx said:


> Acabe rapido el ejercico:
> ¿Como *le* hiciste? = ¿Por que lo acabaste tan rapido?
> ¿Como *lo* hiciste? = ¿En que forma lo hiciste?



Si tuviera que utilizar estas palabras, yo diría ambas cosas del mismo modo: "¿cómo lo hiciste?". En un caso "lo" sustituiría a "el ejercicio" y en el otro sería un lo genérico referido al método.


----------



## Xiroi

dexterciyo said:


> Me alegro por ella. Pero, lo que está claro es que, en el español de España, no usamos _le_ para esa frase. Por lo que dudo que apreciemos una diferencia semántica.


A ver, por alusiones y salidas de contexto me han dicho que me pase por aquí.

Dexterciyo, no tendré que explicarte yo que la zona centro se usa le en lugar de lo para OD animado ¿Le has visto? en lugar de ¿Lo has visto?. En algunas zonas de España era el principio de mi frase, si te fijas. En la entrada del RAE sobre leísmo se explica que se considera un leísmo correcto por su implantación y presencia en literatura de autores reconocidos desde hace mucho. Supongo que hasta aquí no te estoy contando nada nuevo.

Por supuesto que yo digo "cómo haces para estar tan.." con o sin lo. Nunca le.

Peeeero, puse ejemplos hipotéticos en los que un le en es frase podría tener sentido. Por supuesto una estructura totalmente diferente pues el "le" es un clarísimo OI.

-Mi bebé tiene unos cólicos tremendos.
- Pues el mío no, he aprendido a hacer unos masajes especiales que le ayudan mucho.
- ¿Ah sí? ¿Cómo le haces para que no los tenga? 

Es decir cómo masajeas al bebé para que no tenga cólicos.

Espero que quede claro ahora.



pozzo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que no es leísmo. Yo siempre he aprendido que el leísmo se refiere al uso de _le _como pronombre directo (o sea, en lugar de _lo_), sobre todo para seres vivientes.


Tienes razón en parte. Pozzo. Eso es un leísmo correcto, es decir no se considera erróneo por lo que he explicado más arriba.

Pero cuando se usa le por lo (como es el ejemplo de seres inanimados) entonces es leísmo incorrecto, igual que usar la por le es laísmo (y en este caso nunca hay laísmos reconocidos como correctos)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

estás muy delgada,¿cómo lo haces?--------> lo = estar delgada
"llega siempre pronto y no puedo explicarme como lo hace"------> lo = llegar pronto

En España no decimos: ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada? o
¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano? pero tampoco decimos:
¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan delgada?
¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre temprano?, ya que desde mi punto de vista es una repetición del OD, decimos simplemente:
¿Cómo haces para estar tan delgada?
¿Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano?.
Por lo tanto usar "le" no es un leísmo, simplemente, es un modo de complicar el habla y crear discusiones como esta.
Prefiero las cosas facilitas.

saludos


----------



## ampurdan

las cosas facilitas said:


> En España no decimos: ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada? o
> ¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre temprano? pero tampoco decimos:
> ¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan delgada?
> ¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre temprano?, ya que desde mi punto de vista es una repetición del OD, decimos simplemente:
> ¿Cómo haces para estar tan delgada?
> ¿Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano?.
> Por lo tanto usar "le" no es un leísmo, simplemente, es un modo de complicar el habla y crear discusiones como esta.
> Prefiero las cosas facilitas.



Hola, Las Cosas Facilitas. Por aquí lo decimos con "lo" y desde mi punto de vista, no es una duplicación del complemento. "Para llegar siempre temprano" es una subordinada adverbial con función de complemento circunstancial de finalidad y, por tanto, no puede ser sustituida por un pronombre de complemento directo como "lo".

Comentario de moderador:

Usar "le" es un modo normal de hablar en otro país, como han dicho varios foreros y está totalmente fuera de lugar decir que se trata de "un modo de complicar el habla". Si no te gusta la discusión, nadie te obliga a participar en ella.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Perdón, simplemente, en mi humilde opinión, el uso de ese "le" complica la comprensión de lo que se quiere decir.


Por cierto, no sé si es subordinada adverbial o no, pero lo que si que sé
es que se puede sustituir por "lo".

Cada día está más delgada y no sé como lo hace ( para mí "lo" sustituye
a "estar más delgada") 

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Sustituyamos "lo" por "estar más delgada":

*"No sé cómo hace estar más delgada".

Es un solecismo y una prueba de que "lo" no sustituye "estar más delgada".

Por lo tanto, "lo" en un caso y "le" en otro sustituyen otras cosas.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Desde siempre estoy acostumbrado a oír esta forma en transmisiones mexicanas y se filtra muchas veces en los doblajes hechos en México. Siempre lo asocié, y nunca encontré nada que lo desmienta, a "¿cuál es tu truco?". Yo no le veo ningún "lo" a la expresión y claramente en "¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?" para mí el "le" no representa a "estar tan delgada" en modo alguno. Ese "le" para mí implica un grado de encarecimiento, asombro y/o desconcierto. Es más una opinión, una ponderación o una ironía que el genuino deseo de conocer una buena técnica.

No sé si no me estoy fabricando un recuerdo de Rondamón diciéndole a Quico "¿cómo le haces para ser tan tonto?" como diciendo "ni deliberadamente y con el mayor empeño puede alguien llegar a ser tan tonto".

Sugiero que algún nacional utilice el servicio de consultas lingüísticas de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua con respecto a este tema y copie aquí la respuesta (yo no puedo, pues estoy muy ocupado enloqueciendo a la Academia Argentina de Letras ... mentira ¡son unos grosos!).


----------



## ampurdan

La frase de Lascosasfaciles me ha hecho pensar:



> Cada día está más delgada y no sé como lo hace



¿En México se diría "Cada día está más delgada y no sé cómo le hace", "...y no sé cómo lo hace" o "...y no sé cómo hace"?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

aleCcowaN said:


> Desde siempre estoy acostumbrado a oír esta forma en transmisiones mexicanas y se filtra muchas veces en los doblajes hechos en México. Siempre lo asocié, y nunca encontré nada que lo desmienta, a "¿cuál es tu truco?". Yo no le veo ningún "lo" a la expresión y claramente en "¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?" para mí el "le" no representa a "estar tan delgada" en modo alguno. Ese "le" para mí implica un grado de encarecimiento, asombro y/o desconcierto. Es más una opinión, una ponderación o una ironía que el genuino deseo de conocer una buena técnica.
> 
> No sé si no me estoy fabricando un recuerdo de Rondamón diciéndole a Quico "¿cómo le haces para ser tan tonto?" como diciendo "ni deliberadamente y con el mayor empeño puede alguien llegar a ser tan tonto".
> 
> Sugiero que algún nacional utilice el servicio de consultas lingüísticas de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua con respecto a este tema y copie aquí la respuesta (yo no puedo, pues estoy muy ocupado enloqueciendo a la Academia Argentina de Letras ... mentira ¡son unos grosos!).



Efectivamente, así lo veo yoen ese caso. También lo usamos así:

- Se me olvidó comprar el regalo que me encargaste para tu mamá.
- Pues a ver cómo le haces, pero mañana lo quiero aquí a primera hora.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

aleCcowaN said:


> Desde siempre estoy acostumbrado a oír esta forma en transmisiones mexicanas y se filtra muchas veces en los doblajes hechos en México. Siempre lo asocié, y nunca encontré nada que lo desmienta, a "¿cuál es tu truco?". Yo no le veo ningún "lo" a la expresión y claramente en "¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?" para mí el "le" no representa a "estar tan delgada" en modo alguno. Ese "le" para mí implica un grado de encarecimiento, asombro y/o desconcierto. Es más una opinión, una ponderación o una ironía que el genuino deseo de conocer una buena técnica.
> 
> Una cuestión: ese "lo" en rojo ¿a qué está sustituyendo?
> 
> En la frase anterior: " está muy delgada y no sé como lo hace"
> " está muy delgada y no sé como hace para estar delgada"


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desde siempre estoy acostumbrado a oír esta forma en transmisiones mexicanas y se filtra muchas veces en los doblajes hechos en México. Siempre lo asocié, y nunca encontré nada que lo desmienta, a "¿cuál es tu truco?". Yo no le veo ningún "lo" a la expresión y claramente en "¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?" para mí el "le" no representa a "estar tan delgada" en modo alguno. Ese "le" para mí implica un grado de encarecimiento, asombro y/o desconcierto. Es más una opinión, una ponderación o una ironía que el genuino deseo de conocer una buena técnica.
> 
> Una cuestión: ese "lo" en rojo ¿a qué está sustituyendo?
> 
> En la frase anterior: " está muy delgada y no sé como lo hace"
> " está muy delgada y no sé como hace para estar delgada"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se refiere al uso del indirecto _le_ _¿en cómo le haces para...?_
Click to expand...


----------



## flljob

ampurdan said:


> La frase de Lascosasfaciles me ha hecho pensar:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿En México se diría "Cada día está más delgada y no sé cómo le hace", "...y no sé cómo lo hace" o "...y no sé cómo hace"?


 
Diríamos:

...y no se cómo le hace.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Xiroi said:


> -Mi bebé tiene unos cólicos tremendos.
> - Pues el mío no, he aprendido a hacer unos masajes especiales que le ayudan mucho.
> - ¿Ah sí? ¿Cómo le haces para que no los tenga?



A mí me falta algo ahí, el objeto directo.

¿Cómo le haces *los masajes* para que no los tenga?
¿Cómo se *los* haces para que no los tenga?


----------



## aleCcowaN

flljob said:


> Se refiere al uso del indirecto le ¿en cómo le haces para...?


Muchas gracias flljob por contestar(le/la/lo) en mi lugar (tachar lo que no corresponda según sea a la persona/la pregunta/el interrogatorio o el genérico de la situación).

El tema de este hilo se entrelaza con el "le pone el pecho a las balas" que se discutió los otros días. Hay un uso local que no se explica por el paradigma europeo. Bueno, en estos casos es de sospechar que una familia de lenguas locales nos ha dejado de herencia un uso que se mantuvo por considerarlo más simple o porque comunica con más claridad -desde el punto de vista de quienes lo usan-.

No puedo atestiguar nada sobre el caso mexicano y vuelvo a sugerir que una consulta a la Academia (Mexicana, desde luego) sería una buena forma de saber el estado "oficial" de la cuestión. Con respecto al Hemisferio Sur, estuve indagando sobre el sistema de casos del quichua y sus sufijos, y este tiene una lógica tan rica y compleja como la del latín, donde la simplicidad de su articulación se compensa con mayor cantidad de casos. En particular el acusativo usaba el mismo sufijo -no admite cambios por género y *número*- que los casos que se refieren a metas, trayectorias y *medios* para hacer las cosas.

Dado que las lenguas americanas son ricas en sufijos, infijos y partículas en lugar de preposiciones, con cierto parecido estructural a las lenguas del Asia Oriental y Nororiental, me parece verosímil que detrás del "¿cómo le haces?" mexicano haya un trasfondo de sus ricas y complejas lenguas originales, si no por herencia directa, al menos por analogía.

El querer explicar este caso de acuerdo al paradigma europeo es perderse de entender el sentido especial y enriquecedor que tiene este uso para quienes lo practican. Como a su vez estos hablantes funcionan bajo paradigmas más generales de la lengua es muy fácil encontrar casos donde crucen fronteras y caigan en usos friccionales:

-... le hago unos masajes ...
- ¿Cómo le haces para que no los tenga?

Quienes se sorprendan de estas estructuras harán bien en reemplazar "cómo le hace/s/n" por "cuál es tu/su truco". Esto es el equivalente de sugerirle a alguien que piense en "le pedí que él no venir" en lugar de "le pedí que el no viene" porque no puede entender cómo funciona "le pedí que no venga". Es el atajo lleno de espinos pero permite comprender que detrás hay una estructura diferente y desconocida. Y creo que los españoles no están acostumbrados a ésta como lo estamos todos los americanos, y por eso intentan explicarlo desde lo que conocen.

Creo que la meta debe ser entender, porque es muy feo ver que A y B se comunican con fluidez y precisión y viene C a decirles que se equivocan, que quisieron decir otra cosa, o en su defecto, si no le aceptan su posición, que están hablando una lengua menor o folclórica o cateta.


----------



## Xiroi

Jellby said:


> A mí me falta algo ahí, el objeto directo.
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces *los masajes* para que no los tenga?
> ¿Cómo se *los* haces para que no los tenga?


Bueno Jellby tampoco es para hacerle la autopsia, ya sé que la frase tampoco es como para enmarcarla sólo buscaba un contexto más o menos razonable para usar esa mismas palabras (funciones sintácticas a parte). En una conversación coloquial podemos dar por elididas muchas cosas para evitar repetirnos.

Si podemos decir "¿Qué le haces para que no llore?", podríamos cambiar ese qué por un cómo, para pedir más información sobre lo que ya sabemos que le hace. Por supuesto que con qué me sonaría más natural, pero no es el tema de discusión.

Si como se afirma no es leísmo (yo ya me he perdido en ese punto) personalmente me quedo con que de la misma manera que en España decimos nos *lo* pasamos bien, ellos se *la* pasan bien, nosotros "lo" hacemos y ellos "le" hacen. 

Seguiré el hilo a ver si llega la respuesta de la Academia sobre si es leísmo, una influencia de un giro indígena o lo que sea.


----------



## flljob

Muchas gracias a todos. A fin de cuentas, ha resultado muy interesante. Seguiré la sugerencia de AlecCowan (enviar la consulta a la Academia). Me parece que él y Búkarus han dado respuesta a una pregunta que, por mi ignorancia, no supe plantear. Me asombra que hayan entendido a qué me refería: debería haber preguntado sobre el paradigma o la estructura profunda que origina la frase en cuestión.

Saludos y felicidades

Muchas gracias y felicidades.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Foreros, copio y pego la respuesta que me ha dado la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua:



> Estimado Iván Álvarez
> 
> El clítico _le _de los ejemplos que usted señala, _cómo le haces __para estar tan guapa_, _cómo le haces para llegar temprano_, es un tipo de dativo no argumental, es decir, no exigido por el verbo. Estudios recientes han mostrado que el dativo del español experimentó diacrónicamente una progresiva flexibilización sintáctica, la cual permitió que extendiera sus funciones más allá de su ámbito etimológico originario, en construcciones en las que no hace referencia a una entidad específica: _no le hace_; _ahí le paro_; _aquí estoy dándole_. De ahí que sea invariable, por ejemplo, para indicar singular y plural; es un tipo de dativo que parece más bien referirse al evento mismo significado por el verbo y no a uno de sus argumentos, como ocurre en las expresiones:_ ándale, apúrale, vuélale_. Por ello, no puede considerarse un tipo de leísmo, pues en estos casos se hace referencia a un argumento del verbo, téngase por caso: _le ayudo_ [señora] vs. _la__ ayudo_. Asimismo, no es sustituible por el clítico _lo_, pues no es un objeto directo; la estructura *_cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa_ resulta agramatical.
> Este tipo de construcciones han sido más productivas en el español de México que en el de España, donde existen algunas expresiones fijas del tipo: _dale que dale, siempre con lo mismo._ Los estudios generales, así como los manuales del español no suelen tratar este tipo de dativos, en otras ocasiones lo reducen a una curiosidad dialectal. Sin embargo, es un cambio compartido por ambos dialectos del español.
> 
> 
> Academia Mexicana de la Lengua
> Comisión de Consultas


 
Reciban un saludo.


----------



## anachevere

Pues me ha parecido interesantísimo y muy acertado, salvo cuando la Academia afirma que la estructura "¿Cómo *lo *haces para estar tan guapa?" es agramatical. Tal vez lo sea, pero es de uso corriente en España. En mi opinión, merece el mismo respeto que "¿cómo le haces...?".


----------



## ampurdan

Me convencen los argumentos de la Academia Mexicana en cuanto al uso del "le" en "¿cómo _le_ haces...?", como un "tipo de dativo referido al evento mismo significado por el verbo y no a uno de sus argumentos"; pero no estoy de acuerdo que se tache de agramatical el uso de "lo", porque para mí, cuando yo digo eso, sí estoy utilizando una estructura con complemento directo que sería equivalente a: "¿cómo haces _esto_ para...?", refiriéndose ese "esto" al evento mismo también. 

O sea, que son dos estructuras distintas para decir lo mismo.


----------



## Sagessevivo

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Búkarus, y su manera de explicarlo no puede ser mejor. En México estudié por primera vez el "leísmo" pero nunca lo escuché ahí. 
"Ándale, Órale, Apúrale, ¿Cómo le haces..." es de uso coloquial solamente. Cuando estamos con amigos, familiares etc. y queremos como dice Búkarus, "ponerle un poquito de admiración, afirmación, decepción..." Si yo digo "Ándale... ya va a comenzar la película" Estoy poniéndole énfasis a mi ya apurado tono para que no nos perdamos la película. 
Ahora bien como dije anteriormente, los mexicanos no usamos el leísmo. Lo he escuchado bastante de mis amigos de otros países como Ecuador o España.


----------



## flljob

anachevere said:


> Pues me ha parecido interesantísimo y muy acertado, salvo cuando la Academia afirma que la estructura "¿Cómo *lo *haces para estar tan guapa?" es agramatical. Tal vez lo sea, pero es de uso corriente en España. En mi opinión, merece el mismo respeto que "¿cómo le haces...?".


 
Este lo en México se entendería como un loísmo y completamente agramatical. La respuesta de la Academia Mexicana explica por qué. Las cosas facilitas nos dice que en España "¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa?" no se usa.

Ándale, camínale se usan en el lenguaje hablado y muy ocasionalmente en el escrito. Sin embargo, ¿Cómo le haces? es una situación completamente diferente. Ese tipo de oraciones no es raro que aparezcan en el lenguaje culto.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Hice esta pregunta a la RAE:



> Buenos días:  Quisiera saber si resulta agramatical la frase "¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa?" o "¿cómo lo haces para llegar tan temprano?" en referencia al empleo de "lo".
> Muchas gracias.


Y esta ha sido la respuesta:



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente  información:
> Es expletiva e incorrecta la presencia del  pronombre _lo_ en el caso que usted plantea. Debe,  por tanto, omitirlo:
> 
> _¿Cómo haces para estar tan  guapa?_
> 
> El pronombre se emplea en nuestro idioma para  sustituir un elemento de la oración, por mencionado anteriormente en el discurso  o por sobreentendido. En este caso, se puede omitir 'para estar tan guapa' y  sustituirlo por el pronombre 'lo':
> 
> _¿Cómo lo haces?_
> 
> Aquí se puede emplear _lo_ siempre y  cuando entre hablante e interlocutor se sobreentienda cuál es el antecedente del  pronombre, pero no sería pertinente la presencia de ambos elementos (el  pronombre y su antecedente).


No se extienden mucho y no ofrecen muchas razones, pero ya van dos Academias en contra del "lo".


Yo sigo viendo la misma estructura que:


"¿Cómo cocinas esto para que te quede tan bien?"
->
"¿Cómo lo cocinas para que te quede tan bien?".

La diferencia es que ese "lo" es algo más indeterminado.

Por otra parte, "para estar tan guapa" lo veo como un complemento de finalidad, un complemento circunstancial. Por lo tanto, no sería sustituible por "lo", que es un pronombre de complemento directo. Cuanto más lo pienso, menos me satisface la respuesta, la verdad.


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Yo sigo viendo la misma estructura que:
> "¿Cómo cocinas esto para que te quede tan bien?"
> ->
> "¿Cómo lo cocinas para que te quede tan bien?".


No sé, porque no dirías: "¿Cómo haces esto para estar tan guapa?" 
Yo aún estoy patidifuso, pero finalmente habrá que creer a dos Academias...  (Vale, me dejo convencer muy fácil).


----------



## ampurdan

Namarne said:


> No sé, porque no dirías: "¿Cómo haces esto para estar tan guapa?"



Pero imagina la expresión informal: "¿Cómo te lo montas?". La expresión es así y obedece a una estructura: "¿Cómo te montas esto?" en el sentido de que "lo" hace de CD, pero nunca dirías "¿Cómo te montas esto?", simplemente porque la frase no se usa así. Intentaré pensar en otro ejemplo con una construcción fija que no sea tan informal.



Namarne said:


> Yo aún estoy patidifuso, pero finalmente habrá que creer a dos Academias...  (Vale, me dejo convencer muy fácil).



Sí, yo también me he quedado patidifuso.


----------



## anachevere

flljob said:


> Este lo en México se entendería como un loísmo y completamente agramatical. La respuesta de la Academia Mexicana explica por qué. Las cosas facilitas nos dice que en España "¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa?" no se usa.
> 
> Ándale, camínale se usan en el lenguaje hablado y muy ocasionalmente en el escrito. Sin embargo, ¿Cómo le haces? es una situación completamente diferente. Ese tipo de oraciones no es raro que aparezcan en el lenguaje culto.
> 
> Saludos



Yo soy tan española como_ Las cosas facilitas_ y puedo asegurarte que "*¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa?*", sea correcto o no, *sí *se utiliza en España, al menos en castellano oral. Del mismo modo que se emplea *"¿Cómo te lo montas para estar tan guapa?*", sin ser loísmo, y "*¿Cómo te las apañas para estar tan guapa?*" sin ser laísmo.

En cambio, aunque la construcción sea correcta, jamás he oído a nadie decir "¿Cómo haces para estar tan guapa?". Tal vez en Valencia sea habitual, no lo sé. Pero los demás, en todo caso, decimos "¿*Qué *haces para estar tan guapa?".

Los criterios de las Academias deben escucharse con respeto, pero también con una pizca de sentido crítico. Puedo estar equivocada, pero siguen sin convencerme del todo sus argumentos.


----------



## flljob

Es que en "¿Cómo lo cocinas para que te quede tan bien?" Este _lo_ se refiere a lo que cocinaste. Además, la actividad, cocinar, está expresada.
En cambio en "¿Cómo le haces para que te quede tan bien?" No te estás refiriendo específicamente a cocinar, sino a todos los métodos que usas. Además está implícito lo cocinado.
Es muy difícil de explicar.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

anachevere said:


> *"¿Cómo te lo montas para estar tan guapa?*", sin ser loísmo, y "*¿Cómo te las apañas para estar tan guapa?*" sin ser laísmo.


¿A qué se refiere este *lo* o este *las*? Pues el _le_ de ¿*Cómo le haces*? puede ser algo similar, no se refiere a nada específico.

Saludos.


----------



## anachevere

flljob said:


> ¿A qué se refiere este *lo* o este *las*? Pues el _le_ de ¿*Cómo le haces*? puede ser algo similar, no se refiere a nada específico.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro, estamos de acuerdo, Flljob .

Yo ya no cuestiono la validez de "¿Cómo le haces?", me he convencido de que es correcto y de uso corriente en México. Lo que cuestiono es la supuesta invalidez de "¿Cómo lo haces?".


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> ¿A qué se refiere este *lo* o este *las*? Pues el _le_ de ¿*Cómo le haces*? puede ser algo similar, no se refiere a nada específico.
> 
> Saludos.



En un momento de este hilo, yo creí que era así. Pensé que los mexicanos lo pensaban como:

*¿Cómo _*le*_ haces _*a esto* _para estar tan guapa?

Y nosotros (ya no me atrevo a decir españoles, porque veo que no todos lo decimos así):

*¿Cómo haces _*esto*_ para estar tan guapa?
(esta frase no se dice nunca tal cual)

Siendo "esto" el "método" o "procedimiento", como tú dices, "nada específico", pero realmente algo que cumple un papel sintáctico de verdad, aunque sin un referente claro en el mundo real, por así decir.


----------



## Namarne

anachevere said:


> Los criterios de las Academias deben escucharse con respeto, pero también con una pizca de sentido crítico. Puedo estar equivocada, pero siguen sin convencerme del todo sus argumentos.


A mí en cambio si algo me convence un poco son sus argumentos. Quiero decir que en cuanto al uso, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo: en España se usa ese *lo*, en este tipo de frases. Al menos muy mayoritariamente. Y yo voy a seguir usándolo. 
Pero me aplico también a mí mismo el sentido crítico, y me parece muy interesante el juicio de la Academia por lo que respecta al análisis gramatical. (Digo interesante quizá porque a mí al menos me ha sorprendido y me da que pensar).


----------



## anachevere

Namarne said:


> A mí en cambio si algo me convence un poco son sus argumentos. Quiero decir que en cuanto al uso, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo: en España se usa ese *lo*, en este tipo de frases. Al menos muy mayoritariamente. Y yo voy a seguir usándolo.
> Pero me aplico también a mí mismo el sentido crítico, y me parece muy interesante el juicio de la Academia por lo que respecta al análisis gramatical. (Digo interesante quizá porque a mí al menos me ha sorprendido y me da que pensar).



Tienes razón. Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Ya sé que el uso por sí solo no legitima una expresión... 

Un debate muy interesante, en cualquier caso. Creo que todos, o al menos casi todos, hemos aprendido algo...


----------



## Ynez

Xiroi said:


> Dexterciyo, no tendré que explicarte yo que la zona centro se usa le en lugar de lo para OD animado ¿Le has visto? en lugar de ¿Lo has visto?. En algunas zonas de España era el principio de mi frase, si te fijas. ESTO LO PODEMOS OÍR EN TODA ESPAÑA, CREO.
> 
> Por supuesto que yo digo "cómo haces para estar tan.." con o sin lo. Nunca le. YO IGUAL
> 
> Peeeero, puse ejemplos hipotéticos en los que un le en es frase podría tener sentido. Por supuesto una estructura totalmente diferente pues el "le" es un clarísimo OI.
> 
> -Mi bebé tiene unos cólicos tremendos.
> - Pues el mío no, he aprendido a hacer unos masajes especiales que le ayudan mucho.
> - ¿Ah sí? ¿Cómo le haces para que no los tenga?
> 
> Es decir cómo masajeas al bebé para que no tenga cólicos.
> 
> Espero que quede claro ahora.
> 
> NO QUEDA CLARO. ESAS EXPLICACIONES ME HACEN PENSAR QUE ERES DEL CENTRO/NORTE, ES DECIR, DE LA ZONA LEÍSTA, PORQUE ESE LE AHÍ ES MUY MUY RARO...




En cuanto al otro tema, ahora que alguien le pregunte a la RAE qué le parece "¿Cómo le haces?"


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*P:* En este tipo de frases: ¿Cómo LE haces... para estar tan delgado / para llegar siempre temprano? Yo pienso que hay un leísmo claro, pero me dice un mejicano que no lo es por la flexión del verbo hacer, y además me dice que "¿Cómo LO haces para...?" es agramatical, yo le he dicho que no porque haría la función de complemento directo. ¿Hay leísmo, loísmo...? ¿Cuál es lo incorrecto y lo correcto?
*R:* El _le_ de la expresión _¿Cómo le haces para...?_ es redundante, ya que con _¿Cómo haces para...?_ no se altera el significado de la oración, en la cual el verbo _hacer_ está empleado con el significado de 'lograr', 'arreglárselas' : _¿Cómo logras...?_; _¿Cómo te las arreglas para...?_. El _le_ de su consulta se observa asimismo usado como enclítico con ciertos verbos e interjecciones, sin desempeñar función sintáctica alguna, es decir, sin que haga referencia a ningún complemento directo o indirecto: _ándale_, _córrale_, _híjole_, _échele_, _pásele_, _épale_, etc. Se suele interpretar dicho _le_ como la locución adverbial _no más_, empleada para dar énfasis al enunciado: _¿Cómo haces no más para...?_; _Anda, no más_, etc. No se trata pues de leísmo. 

En el caso particular de su consulta, no tiene que ver tampoco con la estructura sintáctica del verbo hacer en «hacer algo a / para algo o alguien». Para ajustar la expresión a dicha estructura, debería reformularse de esta manera:

_¿Qué haces para estar tan delgado? —Hago mucho ejercicio._ (Lo hago). 
O esta forma, aunque resulta muy inusual:
_¿Qué le haces a tu cuerpo para que esté tan delgado? —Siempre hago ejercicio._ (Lo hago) 

_¿Qué le haces al guiso para que quede tan exquisito? —Le pongo unos condimentos especiales según receta de mi abuela._(Se los pongo) 
_¿Qué le haces al guiso para que quede tan exquisito? —Lo hago según receta de mi abuela. _


----------



## Ynez

Hago un resumen, a ver si he comprendido bien las respuestas de las Academias (las vamos a volver locas  ):

El "le" de "¿Cómo le haces....? no es leísmo.
El "lo" de "¿Cómo lo haces...? no es loísmo.

Los dos son innecesarios, pero cada uno decimos lo que nos parece porque así es como siempre lo hemos dicho.


----------



## mirx

las cosas facilitas said:


> *R:* El _le_ de la expresión _¿Cómo le haces para...?_ es redundante, ya que con _¿Cómo haces para...?_ no se altera el significado de la oración, en la cual el verbo _hacer_ está empleado con el significado de 'lograr', 'arreglárselas' : _¿Cómo logras...?_; _¿Cómo te las arreglas para...?_.


 
Hola Las cosas facilitas. ¿Quién te dio esta respuesta? -si se puede saber-.
Y bueno la respuesta no es muy satisfactoria, dice que le es redundante cuando claramente y muy detalladamente, Alecowan ya explicó que NUNCA significan lo mismo para oídos mexicanos:

¿Cómo haces para estar tan guapa?
¿Cómo _*le*_ haces para estar tan guapa?

Las dos frases son comunes y bastante normales, sin embargo tienen significados diferentes. Véanse posts de Flljob, Alecowan y JeSuiSnob.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

http://www.elcastellano.org/index.html

en la página 1 o 2 de la sección consultas está esa pregunta y respuesta.(es que ahora mismo no funciona la página)

saludos


----------



## Ynez

mirx said:


> ¿Cómo haces para estar tan guapa?
> ¿Cómo _*le*_ haces para estar tan guapa?
> 
> Las dos frases son comunes y bastante normales, sin embargo tienen significados diferentes.



Explícame tú la diferencia, por favor. He leído el tema entero pero superficialmente porque es muy largo. Las diferencias que vi no me parecieron diferencias, pero sé que me puedo haber pedido algo.


----------



## flljob

Búkarus said:


> Hola:
> En Colombia usamos los tres en diferentes contextos o con diferentes sentidos:
> 1. ¿Cómo haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cuál es tu truco para...? ¿Qué haces? —Esta sería la manera más usual de preguntarlo, a la que los mexicanos el agregan "le" para dar la idea de una "habilidad especial".
> 2. ¿Cómo *lo* haces para estar tan delgada? <— Tú haces el mismo ejercicio que yo, pero a tí te da mejor resultado pues te ves muy delgada. ¿Cómo haces el ejercicio? ¿Cómo lo haces?
> 3. ¿Cómo *le* haces para estar tan delgada? <— ¿Cómo te las arreglas para poderte mantener así de delgada? ¿Cómo es que logras eso? —Acá, este "le" viene con el mismo sentido que en la expresión "qué se le va a hacer". Es decir, ese "le" se referiría a que le has puesto tu "toque" a lo que te hace adelgazar (complemento indirecto). Ella podría responder: "Es la misma dieta que tú sigues, pero *le* tengo horarios más estrictos".
> 
> No creo que sea un caso de leísmo, pues en realidad no están reemplazando ningún "lo/la" por "le". Es sólo un estilo mejicano que pregunta por "el toque especial que le das al método" (la No.3) y no explícitamente por "el método" (La No.1), aunque la respuesta esperada es "el método".
> 
> Espero no haber complicado las cosas .
> ¡Felices fiestas!


 
Mejor te cito a Búkarus, que, me parece, es bastante claro.

Y éste es el de *Alecowan*:
Desde siempre estoy acostumbrado a oír esta forma en transmisiones mexicanas y se filtra muchas veces en los doblajes hechos en México. Siempre lo asocié, y nunca encontré nada que lo desmienta, a "¿cuál es tu truco?". Yo no le veo ningún "lo" a la expresión y claramente en "¿Cómo le haces para estar tan delgada?" para mí el "le" no representa a "estar tan delgada" en modo alguno. Ese "le" para mí implica un grado de encarecimiento, asombro y/o desconcierto. Es más una opinión, una ponderación o una ironía que el genuino deseo de conocer una buena técnica.

No sé si no me estoy fabricando un recuerdo de Rondamón diciéndole a Quico "¿cómo le haces para ser tan tonto?" como diciendo "ni deliberadamente y con el mayor empeño puede alguien llegar a ser tan tonto".

Sugiero que algún nacional utilice el servicio de consultas lingüísticas de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua con respecto a este tema y copie aquí la respuesta (yo no puedo, pues estoy muy ocupado enloqueciendo a la Academia Argentina de Letras ... mentira ¡son unos grosos!). 

Espero que ya hayas leído el de la Academia Mexicana.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Me has dado el ejemplo.

Decimos y creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que es perfectamente correcto: "¿Cómo te las arreglas para llegar siempre el primero?" donde "las" hace una función de complemento directo, teóricamente sustituible por algo como "esas cosas", de manera que la frase quedaría como "¿Cómo te arreglas esas cosas para llegar siempre el primero?", pero esa sustitución es solamente teórica, porque jamás diríamos algo así.

De la misma manera, el "lo" en "¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre el primero?" es un complemento directo, teóricamente sustituible por "eso", de manera que la frase quedaría como "¿Cómo haces eso para llegar siempre el primero?"; aunque no hablemos de esta manera en el día a día.

Por lo tanto, en "¿Cómo lo haces?", ese "lo" no sustituiría a "para llegar siempre el primero", sino que esa subordinada adverbial de finalidad quedaría elidida: se sobreentendería. De la misma manera que queda elidido el complemento circunstancial de lugar cuando pregunto "¿Vendrás?", la persona con la que hablo debe sobreentenderlo o preguntar "¿Dónde tengo que ir?".

El hecho de que la persona con la que hablo me pregunte: "¿Cómo hago (el) qué?" no es razón para decir que "para llegar siempre el primero" es una subordinada con función de complemento directo. Los complementos directos no vienen normalmente introducidos por preposiciones (salvo "a"). Se pregunta "¿Cómo hago (el) qué?" porque "¿Cómo lo haces?" puede referirse a muchas cosas, no solo al tipo de frase que tratamos. La pregunta concreta para esa frase sería: "¿Cómo lo hago para qué?".

También se le puede dar la vuelta a la frase: "para llegar siempre el primero, lo hago de la siguiente manera: me levanto temprano, me visto rápido, etc.".

Supongo que los que dicen "¿Cómo le haces para...?" harán lo mismo, pero con "le". Lo que no sé es cómo dirían esa frase los que solo dicen "¿Cómo haces para...?".

Lo mire por donde lo mire, veo un complemento directo de la manera que yo construyo la frase (y puedo entender una construcción similar utilizando un complemento indirecto con "le", siempre referido al método, proceso o truco, como dicen algunos) y me parece una expresión tan correcta como "¿Cómo te las arreglas...?". 

Por eso no me satisface la respuesta académica. Creo que incluso me hubiesen colado mejor una respuesta del tipo "esa estructura no es correcta porque no forma parte de la manera de expresarse tradicional" o algo parecido.

No quiero menostener la opinión de las Academias, si realmente es esa, acepto que pueda haber algo que se me escape o no haya tenido en cuenta, al fin y al cabo solo soy un hablante al que le han dicho que habla mal y no entiende por qué razón, no un filólogo o un lingüista; pero me gustaría que me dieran razones que fueran capaces de convencerme, es decir, que aborden las objeciones que he presentado aquí.


----------



## Ynez

flljob, ya alguien dijo que Búkarus dice todo el tiempo lo mismo con diferentes palabras, y no queremos repetirlo más veces, pero ya que insistes, así es.

Lo que dice alec no significa nada. Todas

¿Cómo le haces para estar tan guapa?
¿Cómo haces para estar tan guapa?
¿Cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa?

se pueden expresar diciendo

¿Cuál es tu truco para estar tan guapa?



Yo ya he comprendido cuál es el problema de los mexicanos con la diferencia entre una y otra, y es que siempre siempre decís


¿Cómo le haces.....

para la expresión de sorpresa

y

¿Cómo lo haces....

para preguntar de verdad cómo alguien hace algo.


En otras zonas las intercambiamos más y podemos usar una u otra. Solo que nunca decimos la opción de "le".


----------



## mirx

Ynez said:


> Yo ya he comprendido cuál es el problema de los mexicanos con la diferencia entre una y otra, y es que siempre siempre decís
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces.....
> 
> para la expresión de sorpresa
> 
> y
> 
> ¿Cómo lo haces....
> 
> para preguntar de verdad cómo alguien hace algo.
> 
> 
> En otras zonas las intercambiamos más y podemos usar una u otra. Solo que nunca decimos la opción de "le".


 
Pues sí, más o menos eso es. Aunque por supuesto que no es ningún problema y tampoco es enteramente la "sorpresa". La AML ha dado una muy buena y clara respuesta.


----------



## Ynez

Vuelvo a pegar esto, que parece ser de un lingüista mexicano.




> Estimado Iván:
> 
> Tu pregunta es muy buena. Aquí no hay ni leísmo ni loísmo. La pregunta, en realidad, es "¿Cómo haces para ser tan guapa". El "lo" sería pronombre de complemento directo, pero ¡no hay complemento directo, sino circunstancial! ("para ser tan guapa"). También podría preguntarse "¿Qué haces para ser tan guapa?", y aquí no cabría ni "lo" ni "le" porque el complemento directo está en el pronombre interrogativo "Qué" de "¿Qué haces...?". (Qué es aquello que...). Esto nos lleva a la conclusión de que al decir "Cómo haces para ser tan guapa", lo que dejamos fuera es, precisamente, el complemento directo: "Cómo haces AQUELLO para ser tan guapa". Sabemos que hemos suprimido un complemento directo porque el verbo "hacer" es transitivo, y la acción de todo verbo transitivo recae en un complemento directo.
> 
> Así, podemos concluir que lo correcto, usando un pronombre, sería "lo": "¿Cómo lo haces para ser tan guapa?". La variante con "le" es análoga a otros casos donde, sobre todo en México y algunos otros países americanos, se prefiere el "le" al "lo", como en "No se le vio desde ayer", cuando la norma culta dictaría "No se lo vio desde ayer" o "No se la vio desde ayer" (a Pedro o María).
> 
> De manera parecida, resulta difícil explicar lógicamente exclamaciones como "¡Ándale!" y "¡Pásale!". Éste es un "le" tan mexicano y tan arraigado, que desafía a la lógica gramatical. Digamos que es parte de la "personalidad lingüística" del país.
> 
> Gracias por darme la oportunidad de hacer esta pequeña reflexión.
> 22 de diciembre de 2008 7:03


----------



## flljob

Me parece que Sandro Coen se equivocó, por lo siguiente:

[El _le_ de ¿cómo le haces?]…es un tipo de *dativo* que parece más bien *referirse al evento mismo significado por el verbo y no a uno de sus argumentos*, como ocurre en las expresiones:_ ándale, apúrale, vuélale_.

Asimismo, no es sustituible por el clítico _lo_, pues *no es un objeto directo*; la estructura *_cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa_ resulta agramatical.

Tomado de la respuesta de la AML.


Saludos


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> Yo ya he comprendido cuál es el problema de los mexicanos con la diferencia entre una y otra, y es que siempre siempre decís
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces.....
> 
> para la expresión de sorpresa
> 
> y
> 
> ¿Cómo lo haces....
> 
> para preguntar de verdad cómo alguien hace algo.
> 
> 
> En otras zonas las intercambiamos más y podemos usar una u otra. Solo que nunca decimos la opción de "le".


 
El problema es que los mexicanos preguntamos:

¿Cómo haces la fabada?

y también podemos preguntar:
¿Cómo le haces para que te quede tan sabrosa?

Y ambas son usadas con la misma frecuencia. En la primera _la fabada_ puede sustituirse con el pronombre _la_: ¿Cómo la haces?, en donde el verbo hacer es claramente transitivo.

En la segunda no hay un complemento directo, y, por lo tanto, no hay leísmo.

Los mexicanos, como puedes ver, no tenemos ningún problema. 

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Por lo tanto, en "¿Cómo lo haces?", ese "lo" no sustituiría a "para llegar siempre el primero", sino que esa subordinada adverbial de finalidad quedaría elidida: se sobreentendería. De la misma manera que queda elidido el complemento circunstancial de lugar cuando pregunto "¿Vendrás?", la persona con la que hablo debe sobreentenderlo o preguntar "¿Dónde tengo que ir?".


Yo esto lo veo como tú. 


> De la misma manera, el "lo" en "¿Cómo lo haces para llegar siempre el primero?" es un complemento directo, teóricamente sustituible por "eso", de manera que la frase quedaría como "¿Cómo haces eso para llegar siempre el primero?"; aunque no hablemos de esta manera en el día a día.


Sin embargo, esto no sé si lo percibo igual. No me parece que "lo" sustituya a "esto". Veo igual que tú lo anterior: da lo mismo incluir "para llegar siempre el primero" como no incluirlo, realmente yo al menos no entiendo que "lo" pueda sustituir a esa subordinada adverbial. Pero también podría suprimirse el "lo" y tendría el mismo sentido: "¿Cómo haces?" Si la pregunta fuera: "¿Cómo haces el gazpacho para que te salga tan bueno?", entonces no se podría decir: "¿Cómo haces?" y sí requeriría: "¿Cómo lo haces?" Para mi forma de percibir la frase "¿cómo lo haces para llegar siempre el primero?", realmente "lo" no sustituye a nada.  Equivaldría quizá a: "¿Cómo corres para llegar siempre el primero?", o "¿cómo actúas para llegar siempre el primero?" 
Pero vamos, no es que lo tenga claro.  
(Lo que no entiendo tampoco es que si la Academia lo llama con esa palabreja tan bonita, "expletivo", por qué considera preferible omitirlo: también cumple una función, sea de relleno, de "contrapeso"... En la definición de "expletivo" de la Academia no se dice que sea algo incorrecto).


----------



## ampurdan

En realidad coincidimos en lo que estamos diciendo, Namarne. Cuando me refería a "esto" o "esas cosas" no pretendía que realmente fuera sustituible en el habla, sino simplemente indicar la naturaleza formal de complemento directo o el papel de tal, o de acusativo si se prefiere, que desempeñan tanto "lo" como "las" en "hacerlo para" y "arreglárselas". 

"¿Cómo corres para llegar siempre el primero?".

Como "correr" es intransitivo, no necesita ningún CD.

Pero yo creo que nosotros agregamos "lo" a hacer, vacío de contenido concreto (quizá con una vaga referencia al método o truco), pero con función sintáctica formal de complemento directo, como el "las" en "arreglárselas", o con forma de acusativo, si se prefiere, porque "hacer" es normalmente un verbo transitivo que requiere el complemento.

Puedo preguntar "¿Vendrás?" elidiendo todos los complementos, pero no puedo preguntar "¿Haces?" a secas, por lo menos tengo que introducir un pronombre que haga de mariachi, por así decir. "¿Lo haces?".

Los que dicen "¿Cómo haces para...?" lo que hacen es transformar el verbo "hacer" en intransitivo, como si fuera "correr".  También los que dicen "¿Cómo le haces para...?", agregando ese "le" en referencia a ese truco.


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Puedo preguntar "¿Vendrás?" elidiendo todos los complementos, pero no puedo preguntar "¿Haces?" a secas, por lo menos tengo que introducir un pronombre que haga de mariachi, por así decir. "¿Lo haces?".


Pero sí que puedo preguntar: "¿Cómo haces?" (Pero es verdad: ¡entonces parece que me haya comido el *lo*!)  (Agggh: ¡pero no me parece que me haya comido "eso"! ¡Es un pez que se muerde la cola, yo renuncio!)


----------



## ampurdan

Namarne said:


> Pero sí que puedo preguntar: "¿Cómo haces?" (Pero es verdad: ¡entonces parece que me haya comido el *lo*!)  (Agggh: ¡pero no me parece que me haya comido "eso"! ¡Es un pez que se muerde la cola, yo renuncio!)



Porque en "¿Cómo haces?", "hacer" es utilizado como intransitivo.

"¿Haces?" no tiene sentido, porque no se puede referir al sentido intransitivo del verbo que nos estamos refiriendo en este hilo, y si es transitivo, requiere la muletilla del complemento directo.


----------



## mellow-yellow

Según la RAE, el verbo _hacer _se usa como verbo transitivo, intransitivo, pronominal (reflexivo) e impersonal. 



> hacer _*intr*_. Obrar, actuar, proceder. _Creo que hice bien_


Tal vez por ello, no se puede decir (como otras personas en este hilo han escrito) _*¿Cómo haces ello / esto / aquello para estar tan guapa? _

Por otra parte, _¿Cómo lo hago? (uso transitivo directo) _también tiene sentido, como justifica la RAE: 



> Aquí se puede emplear lo siempre y cuando entre hablante e interlocutor se sobreentienda cuál es el antecedente del pronombre



Cuando la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua escribe que el uso de *le* en ándale y córrele es "clítico" y "no argumental, es decir, no exigido por el verbo," quizá sea por un uso que es, esencialmente, intransitivo. Además, un tal uso de _le _se escribe siempre _le_ (y nunca *lo, *la, o *les), así que se lo puede clasificar más precisamente partícula gramatical.



> En general el término [partícula gramatical] ha sido usado para las marcas de negación  (partícula negativa), las marcas de interrogación (partícula  interrogativa), algunos clíticos, las conjunciones e incluso adposiciones. -- Wikipedia



Bueno, así lo veo yo. ¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí también este *le* mexicano (y en parte español) lo veo yo como (en mi vocabulario) un _*morfema libre,*_ que denota un especial sentimiento símpatico en el hablante. Es un _elemento de la expresividad, vacío semántica y gramaticalmente y seguramente con tonicidad_, tal _como un taco, o una interjección o una muletilla_. Un _apoyo prosódico de valor expresivo y connotativo_.
En cuanto a *lo*, en algunos casos es un _alomorfo de *ello*_ en función de OD, en otros, tal como el _*le*_ mejicano del que antes hablábamos, es _elemento expresivo_, y preferido _en España_ que lo usa _mayoritariamente_ (este *le* morfemático y prosódico, como han dicho, _en España está fosilizado en fraseologías)_.


----------

